

New Zealand Made Trolling Illegal Last Month - denzil_correa
http://www.vice.com/read/new-zealand-makes-trolling-illegal-0000704-v22n8

======
bediger4000
As G.K. Chesterton once said, "They might make it illegal, but they'll never
make it unpopular."

This law is destined to be abused and misused. Look at Poe's Law: you can't
tell the difference between extremism and very advanced sarcasm or parody.

~~~
stephengillie
Can we restate that in an "Arthur C Clarke" way?

    
    
      "Sufficiently advanced sarcasm and parody are indistinguishable from extremism."

